# Beckett’s first paddle!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures, they're great, looks like so much fun.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Great photos and looks like a great day!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you! Weather was almost perfect, a tad too windy for Beckett I think. So glad that May Grey finally let up for a bit so we could get some sunshine!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

He looks like the most un-traumatized pup ever


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Looks like he had a great time! I LOVE seeing the life vest!....David


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> He looks like the most un-traumatized pup ever


Here’s to hoping! He was so happy to get back to shore but I think he’ll still go back out again


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

DavidG said:


> Looks like he had a great time! I LOVE seeing the life vest!....David


I’m waiting until he’s bigger to buy him his own, but he’ll definitely be getting one. I watched my friend drag her 80lb dog back onto her board last year and made a mental note that it would be next to impossible to get him back on board without the handle on the vest - they’re basically dead weight! And of course the floatation and the visibility are just as important as well!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awwww! Beckett is so sweet and what a ton of fun. We went on a vacation once that involved a week of using a pontoon. I kept both dogs in life vests for our pontoon excursions.


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Coastal Pup said:


> I’m waiting until he’s bigger to buy him his own, but he’ll definitely be getting one. I watched my friend drag her 80lb dog back onto her board last year and made a mental note that it would be next to impossible to get him back on board without the handle on the vest - they’re basically dead weight! And of course the floatation and the visibility are just as important as well!


Completely agree! That “handle” is a life saver! Even most grown men would have problems getting a full grown GR on a board. Forget the collar as most now are made with a plastic breakaway collar.Secondly, picking up a heavy dog by the neck can also cause multiple injuries


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Awwww! Beckett is so sweet and what a ton of fun. We went on a vacation once that involved a week of using a pontoon. I kept both dogs in life vests for our pontoon excursions.


Sounds like a fun week! I would do the same, they could get tired after a week of swimming, good to have a vest on just in case!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

DavidG said:


> Completely agree! That “handle” is a life saver! Even most grown men would have problems getting a full grown GR on a board. Forget the collar as most now are made with a plastic breakaway collar.Secondly, picking up a heavy dog by the neck can also cause multiple injuries


the vest had a clip on it for a leash for exactly that! No neck dragging, that would definitely hurt the pup!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

OMG. These pictures are sooo cute! And it looks like he had so much fun!!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

goldielynn said:


> OMG. These pictures are sooo cute! And it looks like he had so much fun!!


Thank you!!! I hope he had fun, I have big dreams of him (hopefully) being my water buddy!


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

What a fun time!!! The pictures you shared are fantastic!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Monica_K said:


> What a fun time!!! The pictures you shared are fantastic!


Thank you!!


----------

